# هتعمل ايه لو قابلت فى سكتك راجل زى ده



## tasoni queena (16 سبتمبر 2010)

مرة واحد ماشى فى الشارع 
فقابل واحد تانى شكله مش على بعضه ومستعجل أوى وبيقول :

لو سمحت من فضلك قلعنى الجاكتة


رد علية قالة : نعم ؟

فالتانى قال : قلعنى الجاكتة بسرعة

حاضر....حاضر وراح مقلعه الجاكتة

لو سمحت بقه قلعنى الكرافتة

ااااايه ؟

الكرافتة.....الكرافتة بسرعة

حاضر حاضر وراح مقلعه الكرافتة وهو مستغرب اوى من الراجل الغريب ده

ها ياسيدى أى خدمة تانية

آه .معلش فكلى زراير القميص

لااااا دانت زودتها أوى ..كده تاخد برد يقلب 
بنزلة شعبية حادة تاخد أجلك

من فضلك فكها ....بسرعة أرجوك

اووووف ... وأدى زراير القميص خلاص فكتها... 
دا كان يوم ايه المهبب ده، ها أى أوامر تانية ؟

أيوه قلعنى بقه القميص


ياسيدى عيب مايصحش كده، دا احنا فى الشارع خلى عندك دم ..... لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله

أرجوك أرجوك بسرعة.....مفيش وقت


دى وقعت ايه المهببة دى، أنا كان ايه اللى 
جابنى من الشارع ده 

وادى القميص..هااااا..ايه تانى

ارسملى على ظهرى خطوط بالطول وخطوط بالعرض


حسبى الله ونعم الوكيل...انت مجنون 
ياراجل أنت ؟؟؟؟

من فضلك....أرجوك بسررعة

رسمتلك زفت بالطول وزفت بالعرض

رقملى بقه المربعات للى اتكونت على ظهرى بالارقام من 1 الى 40

ياصبر أيوووووووووب .. بقه أنت معطلنى كل ده علشان تلعبنى سيجا على قفاك ؟؟؟

بسرعة لوسمحت....ارجوك رقمهم ....من فضلك مش قادر

أدينى رقمتهم ياسيدى اية تانى ؟؟

لو سمحت بقى أهرشلى فى المربع رقم 33 

هههههههههههههه ​


----------



## النهيسى (16 سبتمبر 2010)

ياه كل ده علشان هرشه

أه هرشه هندسيه

ههههههههههههه

شكرا جدا جدا


----------



## نداء الروح (16 سبتمبر 2010)

*^_^ *


*حلووووووووووووووة *

*تسلم يدكِ ... راح أفطس من الضحك *

*ربي يسعدكِ *​


----------



## tasoni queena (16 سبتمبر 2010)

> ياه كل ده علشان هرشه
> 
> أه هرشه هندسيه
> 
> ...


 
هههههههه عايز يحددله المكان

شكرا ليك استاذ نهيسى​​​


----------



## tasoni queena (16 سبتمبر 2010)

*



^_^ 


حلووووووووووووووة 

تسلم يدكِ ... راح أفطس من الضحك 

ربي يسعدكِ 

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
هههههههههههههه

شكرا ليك نداء الروح لردك الجميل*​


----------



## HappyButterfly (16 سبتمبر 2010)

*هههههههههههههههه
دا اية الدماغ دى 
كل ده عشان يهرش له 
ههههههههههههه
ميرسى لك يا سكرة
*​


----------



## انريكي (16 سبتمبر 2010)

ههههههههههههههههه بصراحه لو انا حصلي كده حقطع الراجل ده ههههههههههههه جدا جميل الرب يباركك


----------



## tasoni queena (16 سبتمبر 2010)

*



هههههههههههههههه
دا اية الدماغ دى 
كل ده عشان يهرش له 
ههههههههههههه
ميرسى لك يا سكرة
​

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
ههههههههههه

عمل خطة عشان يهرش

شكرا ديدى لردك الجميل*​​​


----------



## tasoni queena (16 سبتمبر 2010)

> ههههههههههههههههه بصراحه لو انا حصلي كده حقطع الراجل ده ههههههههههههه جدا جميل الرب يباركك


 
ليه حرام عليك هههههههههه

شكرا انريكى لردك الجميل​​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (16 سبتمبر 2010)

*قدييييييييييييييمه
وكنت عرفها
شوفي غيرها​*


----------



## losivertheprince (16 سبتمبر 2010)

سلام المسيح
لو سمحتى ممكن لما أشوف حضرتك تخلينى افكرك تدينى هرشتين فى المربع 15 والمربع 38 علشان بس بعانى من مشكلة فى المربعات 
طيب يعنى لازم مربعات مينفعش أخليهم مثلثات أو مكعبات ............ يعنى تغيير
هههههههههههههه بجد لذيذة قوى وربنا يخليكى
​


----------



## مسيحية مصرية (16 سبتمبر 2010)

ههههههههههههههههه
جميلة أوى
ربنا يباركك


----------



## روماني زكريا (17 سبتمبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *قدييييييييييييييمه
> وكنت عرفها
> شوفي غيرها​*


هههههههههه طيب ما انت قبل كده جبت حجات قديمه وقولتلك حلوه يا مايكل 

شكرا تاسوني ولو جبتيها كذا مره هتبقي طبعا جميله منك ​


----------



## tasoni queena (17 سبتمبر 2010)

> قدييييييييييييييمه
> وكنت عرفها
> شوفي غيرها



مش مهم يا واد اقراها تانى

هو احنا ورانا حاجة ههههههه
​شكرا مايكل لردك الجميل​


----------



## tasoni queena (17 سبتمبر 2010)

> سلام المسيح
> لو سمحتى ممكن لما أشوف حضرتك تخلينى افكرك تدينى هرشتين فى المربع 15 والمربع 38 علشان بس بعانى من مشكلة فى المربعات
> طيب يعنى لازم مربعات مينفعش أخليهم مثلثات أو مكعبات ............ يعنى تغيير
> هههههههههههههه بجد لذيذة قوى وربنا يخليكى


 
ههههههههههه حاضر

قسمها براحتها مثلثات مستطيلات

شكرا لردك الجميل​


----------



## tasoni queena (17 سبتمبر 2010)

> هههههههههه طيب ما انت قبل كده جبت حجات قديمه وقولتلك حلوه يا مايكل ​
> 
> شكرا تاسوني ولو جبتيها كذا مره هتبقي طبعا جميله منك ​




ههههههههههه​ 
ربنا يخليك يا رومانى​ 
شكرا لردك الجميل ​​​


----------



## tasoni queena (17 سبتمبر 2010)

> ههههههههههههههههه
> جميلة أوى
> ربنا يباركك


 
شكرا مسيحية لردك الجميل
​ربنا يباركك​​​


----------



## نونوس14 (17 سبتمبر 2010)

*ههههههههههههههههه*
*لا حلوة *
*اكيد ظهره بقى كاروهات*
*ههههههههههههه*
*ميرسى تاسونى ع النكتة الحلوة*


----------



## tasoni queena (17 سبتمبر 2010)

> *ههههههههههههههههه
> لا حلوة
> اكيد ظهره بقى كاروهات
> ههههههههههههه
> ميرسى تاسونى ع النكتة الحلوة *




هههههههههه شطرنج
​​شكرا نونوس لردك الجميل​


----------



## +Sameh+ (17 سبتمبر 2010)

_هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
حلوووووووه
انا لو منه هديله على قفاااااه  
شكرا تاسونى
_​


----------



## ملك الحصريات (17 سبتمبر 2010)

يا نهار الهرش

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (17 سبتمبر 2010)

*هههههههههه*
*حلوة يا قمر*​


----------



## tasoni queena (18 سبتمبر 2010)

> _هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> حلوووووووه
> انا لو منه هديله على قفاااااه
> شكرا تاسونى
> _​




ههههههههههه

مفيش اى مساعدة لاخوك فى الانسانية

شكرا هيرو لردك الجميل​


----------



## zezza (18 سبتمبر 2010)

هههههههههه يا عينى على الدماغ 
شكرا يا تاسونى 
ربنا يباركك يا قمرة


----------



## tasoni queena (18 سبتمبر 2010)

> نهار الهرش
> 
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


 

*ههههههههههههههه*

*شكرا مللك الحصريات ردك الجميل*​


----------



## tasoni queena (18 سبتمبر 2010)

> *هههههههههه
> حلوة يا قمر
> *




انتى الاحلى روكا

شكرا لردك الجميييل​


----------



## tasoni queena (18 سبتمبر 2010)

> هههههههههه يا عينى على الدماغ
> شكرا يا تاسونى
> ربنا يباركك يا قمرة


 
هههههههه دماغ مجنونة اخر حاجة
​​شكرا زيزا يا قمر لردك الجميل​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (18 سبتمبر 2010)

روماني زكريا قال:


> هههههههههه طيب ما انت قبل كده جبت حجات قديمه وقولتلك حلوه يا مايكل
> 
> شكرا تاسوني ولو جبتيها كذا مره هتبقي طبعا جميله منك ​




*حاجات قديمه زي ايه
ومحدش قالك سعتها قول حلوه ولا قديمه
وبعدين انا برخم علي كوينا
وهي عرفه كده كويس*​


----------



## sony_33 (18 سبتمبر 2010)

*ههههههههههههههههههههههه
حلوة قوى بجد
ممكن تلفهلنا
هههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## sony_33 (18 سبتمبر 2010)

> هههههههههه طيب ما انت قبل كده جبت حجات قديمه وقولتلك حلوه يا مايكل
> 
> شكرا تاسوني ولو جبتيها كذا مره هتبقي طبعا جميله منك


*لالالالالالااامايكل ميستحقش كل دة
ههههههههههههههههههههههه
بهدى النفوس
ههههههههههههه*​


----------



## tasoni queena (19 سبتمبر 2010)

> *ههههههههههههههههههههههه
> حلوة قوى بجد
> ممكن تلفهلنا
> هههههههههههههههههههه*




هههههههههه

احطهالك فى طبق احسن

شكرا سونى لردك الجميل​


----------



## tasoni queena (19 سبتمبر 2010)

> *لالالالالالااامايكل ميستحقش كل دة
> ههههههههههههههههههههههه
> بهدى النفوس
> ههههههههههههه*




هدى هدى

البوتجاز اشتغل هههههههههه​​​


----------



## مايكل زكريا (28 سبتمبر 2010)

ههههههههههههههههههههههه ميرسي
​


----------



## كاري (28 سبتمبر 2010)

ههههههههههههههههههههههه مرسي


----------



## tasoni queena (29 سبتمبر 2010)

> ههههههههههههههههههههههه ميرسي


 
شكرا مايكل لردك الجميل​


----------



## tasoni queena (29 سبتمبر 2010)

> ههههههههههههههههههههههه مرسي



شكرا كارى لردك الجميل​


----------



## +نورهان+ (4 أكتوبر 2010)

ههههههه ملعوبه
لو شوفته في طريق ، لازم أعمل حسابي و أحضر له ليفه و صابونه علشان أحميه بالمرة

هههههههههههههههههه


----------



## tasoni queena (5 أكتوبر 2010)

> ههههههه ملعوبه
> لو شوفته في طريق ، لازم أعمل حسابي و أحضر له ليفه و صابونه علشان أحميه بالمرة
> 
> هههههههههههههههههه


 
هههههههههه

صح بعد العك ده كله لازم يستحمى

شكرا نورهان لردك الجميل​


----------



## christianbible5 (25 أكتوبر 2010)

حلوة يا تاسوني...

ميرسي الك...


----------



## tasoni queena (25 أكتوبر 2010)

> حلوة يا تاسوني...
> 
> ميرسي الك...


 
شكرا كريستيان لردك الجميل
​ربنا يباركك​​


----------



## jesus.my.life (6 نوفمبر 2010)

عليا الطلاق بالمليون لو قابلنى واحد زى دة اول حاجة هعملها هخلص الحزام والجزمة وضاخ على فين ما يوريك 
نعم هيا ناقصه ضغط


----------



## dark girl _n (6 نوفمبر 2010)

انا لو مكانه كنت اديته حتت قلم علي قفاه وجريت هههههههههه
جميله اوى يا تاسونى تسلم ايدك


----------



## tasoni queena (7 نوفمبر 2010)

> عليا الطلاق بالمليون لو قابلنى واحد زى دة اول حاجة هعملها هخلص الحزام والجزمة وضاخ على فين ما يوريك
> نعم هيا ناقصه ضغط


 
ههههههههههه عندك حق

شكرا لردك الجميبل​


----------



## tasoni queena (7 نوفمبر 2010)

> انا لو مكانه كنت اديته حتت قلم علي قفاه وجريت هههههههههه
> جميله اوى يا تاسونى تسلم ايدك


 
برافو يا دارك هههههههههه
​شكرا لردك الحلو​​


----------



## jesus.my.life (7 نوفمبر 2010)

> انا لو مكانه كنت اديته حتت قلم علي قفاه وجريت هههههههههه
> جميله اوى يا تاسونى تسلم ايدك


شايفين دارك ورقتها
قلم على قفاه وتجرى
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
طيب خليكى شجاعه واقفى 
بس تصدقى انا لو حصلت معايا هقوله طيب ثانية واحدة واجرى اجيب مطواه قرن غزال اصيله كدا يكون مقتول بيها 100 واحد مثلا واعمله فتحه فى المربع رقع 33 واشيله الجلد عشان مافيش حد تفكر تهرش فيه تانى


----------



## johna&jesus (7 نوفمبر 2010)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
جامدة بجد يسلم ايديك


----------



## tasoni queena (7 نوفمبر 2010)

> شايفين دارك ورقتها
> قلم على قفاه وتجرى
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> طيب خليكى شجاعه واقفى
> بس تصدقى انا لو حصلت معايا هقوله طيب ثانية واحدة واجرى اجيب مطواه قرن غزال اصيله كدا يكون مقتول بيها 100 واحد مثلا واعمله فتحه فى المربع رقع 33 واشيله الجلد عشان مافيش حد تفكر تهرش فيه تانى


 
نظرية الكر والفر ههههههههههه​


----------



## tasoni queena (7 نوفمبر 2010)

> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> جامدة بجد يسلم ايديك


 
هههههههههههههه
​شكرا يا جونا لردك الجميل​


----------



## Thunder Coptic (8 نوفمبر 2010)

ههههههههههه حلو هوطلع استاذ رياضة والمربع 33 فين لو طاع على قفال بيقى هايل حهرشلة هرش لما اخلى قفاة يورم ههههههههههههههههه


----------



## tasoni queena (10 نوفمبر 2010)

> ههههههههههه حلو هوطلع استاذ رياضة والمربع 33 فين لو طاع على قفال بيقى هايل حهرشلة هرش لما اخلى قفاة يورم ههههههههههههههههه


 
ههههههههههههه

كلكم نفسه يطلع فى قفاه هههههههههه

شكرا شايمس للرد الجميل​​​​


----------



## kalimooo (14 نوفمبر 2010)

​


----------



## tasoni queena (15 نوفمبر 2010)

ههههههههههه لا بس لازم تضربه

ههههههههههه

شكرا كليمو لردك الحلو​


----------

